# Ethyl Oleate



## Teded408 (Feb 4, 2019)

Started getting Sick evertime i did a shot of Tes..{Constipation, Cramps Diarrhea}. I've tried several different kinds of gear. I Even got the 200 mg testosterone Cyp you get from the doctor. Same thing happens every time..


----------



## solidassears (Feb 5, 2019)

Teded408 said:


> Started getting Sick evertime i did a shot of Tes..{Constipation, Cramps Diarrhea}. I've tried several different kinds of gear. I Even got the 200 mg testosterone Cyp you get from the doctor. Same thing happens every time..



You must be female


----------



## Teded408 (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm going to try gear from H-AS PHARMA.. its more female compatible..​


----------



## animalxxx (Feb 7, 2019)

What are your goals? Can't something milder for you help you get there, anavar?


----------



## Teded408 (Feb 8, 2019)

animalxxx said:


> What are your goals? Can't something milder for you help you get there, anavar?



Im willing to try Anavar. I weigh 185 lbs. I would like to get back up to 195.. I did a 1/4 of a CC of deca 300 yesterday afternoon and woke up this morning with the shits..


----------

